# يا ترى القديس أوغسطينوس بيقول إيه عن الخضوع للزوج واحترامه؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*





 أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الخضوع للزوج واحترامه

    المسيح من جانبه أحب الكنيسة (واسلم نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها مطهرا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة. لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب (اف5: 25- 26)
 لذلك وجب عليها من جانبها أن تخضع لمن أحبها.

    (و لكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شي (اف5: 24)
 ما أجمل الخضوع في محبة إنه تشعر بحب يغمرها من كل جانب أكثر من حبها لنفسها لذلك ليس لها أن تعترض على تصرف من تصرفاته أو تدبير من تدابير في وسط حب زوجها لها تشعر أنقلبها لم يعد لها بل له وجسدها أيضا تحت تصرفه إنها تهب جسدها للرأس في روح الحب والطاعة.

 + وأنت أيتها الأخت العروس المباركة السعيدة قد سمعت ما أوصي به زوجك فيجب عليك أن تكرميه وتخافيه ولا تخالفي أمره ولا رأيه بل تزيدي في طاعته على ما أوصي به أضعافا فإنك أنت اليوم صرت منفردة معه وهو الرئيس عليك بعد والديك فيجب عليك أن تقابله بالرحب والسعة ولا تضجري في وجهه ولا تضيعي شيئا من جميع حقوقه عليك
 وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه لأن الله تعالي أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته بعد والديك..
 فتكوني معه كما كانت أمنا سارة معطية لأبينا إبراهيم ومخاطبة إياه له يا سيدي فنظر الله تعالي إلى طاعتها وباركها ورزقها منه المحبة ورزقها اسحق بعد البكر وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.

م ن ق و ل

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*   أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن احترام الزوج للزوجة

   إن كانت المرأة هي التي أسقطت آدم في الخطية لكن الرب أعاد لها كرامتها ومجدها إذا أخذت العذراء مريم المكانة الأولي فوق كل السمائين والأرضيين حيث صارت سماء ثانية فإن كان الله قد أعطي المرأة هذه الكرامة حتى دعاها أما له فكم يليق بالرجل أن يحترم زوجته التي هي معه جسد واحد؟!

    + قد ولد المسيح من امرأة ليواسي جنس النساء فكأنه يخاطب البشر قائلا إنه ينبغي أن تعلموا أنه ليس في خليقة الله شر ولكن تلك اللذة غير المضبوطة قد أفسدتها! لقد صنعت منذ البداية الإنسان خلقته ذكرا وأنثي إنني لا أزدري بالخليقة التي صنعتها أنظروا فإنني ولدت رجلا وولدت من امرأة لذلك فإنني لا أحتقر الخليقة التي صنعتها وإنما الخطية التي لم أوجدها.....

    إنه لنفس السبب نجد أن النساء أول من أعلن للرسل عن قيامة الرب ففي الفردوس أعلنت المرأة الموت لرجلها وفي الكنيسة أعلنت النساء الخلاص للرجال.

م ن ق و ل




*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2010)

*

موضوع
وأقوال

رائعه جدا
شكرااااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع
> وأقوال
> ...


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أبريل 2010)

اقوال جميلة 
شكرااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> اقوال جميلة
> شكرااا​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هايل ونافع ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع هايل ونافع ابو تربو


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة


----------

